# Wow...Rytera Nemesis Best lookin bow for 2010



## ddd-shooter (Nov 2, 2009)

Alien Nemesis

From the designers of the first One Cam Bow, Riser Vibration Technology, Fall-Away Rest, and Roller Cable Guard, now present the Rytera Alien Nemesis. A truly new bow design.

Our goal was to create a bow that is balanced, light weight, smooth, and fast. By asking ourselves “what would we create if there were no limitations?”, “what if cost and machine time were not an issue?” So many companies extrude or forge their risers to keep machine time and cost to a minimum. By the 6th version, we have a bow that should sell for much more, but by efficiently organizing machine time and trimming profits, we can offer the Nemesis for under $800.

I do believe the Alien Nemesis has it all. A truly balanced design riser, new grip design, more arm clearance than any style riser, and vibration free when shot. The Nemesis will be available with Hybrix Hybrid Cam System or Tranz One Cam System.

We would like to thank you all for the great supports. We feel that 2010 will bring a new and truly different look and performance to the archery world.

Later today the Nemesis will become perfectly clear.

Terry Martin 




I like!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 3, 2009)

I like the way this bow looks, but the riser style looks like they copied Hoyt.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 3, 2009)

toolmkr20 said:


> I like the way this bow looks, but the riser style looks like they copied Hoyt.



No, Hoyt copied Martin, if you follow your reasoning. 

Martin had a bridged riser bow waaaaaayyyyyy back in 1980....think it was the triad? Not sure.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 3, 2009)

I was not even born in 1980 haha my mistake. Its still a nice looking bow though.


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 3, 2009)

High Country had the first patent on the roller cable guard.  What are the specs for this bow?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Specs haven't been released yet... I don't think...


----------



## brkbowma (Nov 3, 2009)

looks like a cross between a hoyt and bowtech to me


----------



## brkbowma (Nov 3, 2009)

what are the specs? ata, weight, speed, brace height, etc. it is a good looking bow though.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 4, 2009)

Specs-Do not know IBO yet...
Hybrix 2.0 (hybrid cam system) -27-30"
Hybrix 1.5 (hybrid cam system) - 25-28"
34" axle to axle - 7.0 brace height


----------



## tony32 (Nov 4, 2009)

i have followed hoyt for years dont belive there is any other bow ....with that said man that loker is cool looking


----------



## john.lee (Nov 4, 2009)

Where can I get more info on this bow?  Dealers? I wanna shoot one!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 11, 2009)

Mass weight 4 lbs
Axle to axle 34”

Hybrix 2.0 (hybrid cam system) -27-30"
Hybrix 1.5 (hybrid cam system) - 25-28"
34" axle to axle - 7.0 brace height 335 FPS

Hybrix Cam $799.99 
Trans Cam(single cam) $749.99


----------



## cpowel10 (Nov 11, 2009)

That's a good looking bow.  I'm surprised it only weighs 4 lbs.  It looks stout, that riser looks strong.


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 11, 2009)

Dang how am I gonna choose!?

Reckon Ill have to drive around N Ga to shoot em all lol.


----------

